# Advertising Posts



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2008)

salesbikeltd has registered here and is posting large lists of bikes for sale on the MTB ofrum - I'm not against individuals selling their bikes (in the For Sale section), but this is a commercial company using the forum... and it sets a bad precendent. 

Is there a policy?


----------



## Shaun (22 Aug 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Is there a policy?



Yep!

Unless it's approved by Admin, it's not allowed (with the exception of the personal ads of forum members!) and should be (and usually is) killed on sight by the mods!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Aug 2008)

Good - I see it has vanished now as if it never existed.


----------

